

Int a[] = {1,2,}; Weird comma allowed. Any particular reason? - AlienWebguy
http://stackoverflow.com/q/7043372/353802

======
SeanCannon
I know it's like whatever he posts is golden and gets way more upvotes than it
should.

------
BreezePHP
Jon Skeet, wtf.

